# Mt Seaman In The Mail,



## decky74 (Sep 19, 2009)

nice one Pete, just being reading hull mail,it was nice to sea your painting again, and the great story about seaman w44, its good to no somebody is keeping the memories and the stories alive, all the best DAVE(Thumb)(Thumb)


----------



## peteb (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks Dave.
I've just recieved an email from the grandson of George Suddeby wanting information about his grandfather, he was the one who shot down the German aircraft with James Ryan when S.T. Seaman was attacked during the war. I bet your old man knew him as your old man joined Seaman fresh with bullet holes in 1946, it was his first deep sea trip as galley boy,they towed back an E.D. boat the Sangara from Lagos which had been torpedoed and repaired, it was quite an eventful trip, but thats another story.
Did you spot the mistake (Cambletown Ireland)
Regards Pete


----------



## sudderz (May 28, 2010)

peteb said:


> Thanks Dave.
> I've just recieved an email from the grandson of George Suddeby wanting information about his grandfather, he was the one who shot down the German aircraft with James Ryan when S.T. Seaman was attacked during the war. I bet your old man knew him as your old man joined Seaman fresh with bullet holes in 1946, it was his first deep sea trip as galley boy,they towed back an E.D. boat the Sangara from Lagos which had been torpedoed and repaired, it was quite an eventful trip, but thats another story.
> Did you spot the mistake (Cambletown Ireland)
> Regards Pete[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## decky74 (Sep 19, 2009)

welcome Dave, ime sure you will find what your looking for here, pete has a lot of info on the tugs,regards dave,n........


----------



## sudderz (May 28, 2010)

decky74 said:


> welcome Dave, ime sure you will find what your looking for here, pete has a lot of info on the tugs,regards dave,n........


Cheers for the welcome Dave.


----------

